# How to do a landing strip?



## Kathrynthegreat

Huh. I've been doing a combination of veet and shaving for a totally bare look for years now. The Guy just told me he'd prefer a bit of a landing strip, following that up with the obligatory "of course it's your body and you can do what you want. . . just don't cut your hair."  

Anyway, how do you do a nice straight landing strip? Cut a template? Scotch tape? Specifically, how would you go about using Veet or similar to get a nice straight landing strip?


----------



## livelaughlovenow

I don't know about a landing strip. I keep a triangle at the top, above anything. I don't know how you would do it straight... maybe you could use paper medical tape (not scotch-ouch)


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

At some lingerie stores they sell a template you can hold to your pubic area and use as a shaving guide. Some of them are even <3 shaped.

Of course I am way too old to know about stuff like this. By the way, the projection is not to insert in place, it's to hold in place (a handle, lol, not to place the other way round.)


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

Ooh, paper medical tape is a good idea.


----------



## Lon

Try doing it with the lights on for starters. And when you look down at the line you are leaving behind don't tilt your head to one side, keep it straight and the rest should follow


----------



## Stonewall

Nose into the wind, watch your airspeed , be aware of crosswinds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missmolly

Does it matter if it has a wobble?


----------



## Nicole01

Ow. 

I just saw a woman on TV have hers waxed into a landing strip. It looked mighty painful. 

I'll stick to shaving with the razor. Perhaps you could try shaving all but the landing strip? I'm sure there's pictures and how to's somewhere online.

Good luck!


----------



## Cosmos

Easy. Get him to shave it for you


----------



## chillymorn

I'd have to see some pics to give you advice on how to shave a landing strip.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

i never did master the art of the landing strip or fancy pube designs.
not to be graphic but my pubic line isn't high enough to do a suitable landing strip.it ends up being short and weird looking.

maybe you don't have the ideal shape for the landing strip? bare is the way to go for me personally.


----------



## Lon

> ...my pubic line isn't high enough to do a suitable landing strip.it ends up being short and weird looking.


Helicopter Pad!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

missmolly said:


> Does it matter if it has a wobble?


I guess it doesn't really matter, but I'd _prefer_ it didn't wobble.


----------



## CLucas976

I have what I consider a mini landing strip.

It's always changing, I never keep things perfectly straight, I always want it longer or shorter, thiner or oops that was too thin.

I shave carefully around where I want it, and keep the strip hairs itself short with scissors.

its not hard, and if you screw up, you can shave it off so its not a big deal.

Cosmo had templates in their magazine not to long ago too.


----------



## srtjm

From a Guy;s perspective. I would appreciate the fact that you were offering a change, a Little Variety. I would give you a HUGE E for Effort,


----------



## Runs like Dog

As long as it's not a nuclear aircraft carrier. It's damn hard to land on one.


----------



## Trenton

I don't wax but trim and just did so. You could call me patches now. So suffice it to say, I have little advice that would be helpful.

Personally, I would tell the guy to F off and find a better man. The whole it's your body thing followed with don't cut your hair thing...would totally have me grossed out beyond belief and I might just grow a big, whacked out wild bush and stick it in his face.


----------



## southern wife

:lol:

I just shave it into a "landing strip". It's not that hard to do!


----------



## Trenton

southern wife said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just shave it into a "landing strip". It's not that hard to do!


Don't know why but I get lost down there!


----------



## Lon

Trenton said:


> ...Personally, I would tell the guy to F off and find a better man. The whole it's your body thing followed with don't cut your hair thing...would totally have me grossed out beyond belief and I might just grow a big, whacked out wild bush and stick it in his face.


uh, why? sounds like he was just trying to indicate his preferences as per her request cause she wants to do something sexy for the guy. He just fumbled around a bit trying to be as inoffensive as possible.


----------



## southern wife

Trenton said:


> Don't know why but I get lost down there!


Ummmmmm lost? :wtf: It's not THAT big of an area. :scratchhead:


----------



## Trenton

Lon said:


> uh, why? sounds like he was just trying to indicate his preferences as per her request cause she wants to do something sexy for the guy. He just fumbled around a bit trying to be as inoffensive as possible.


Nah, he sounds like he cares more about her looks than he does her feelings and was passive aggressive in how he approached it.

Requesting something is fine but following it up with...it's your body...only to add that you can't cut your hair? It's like saying, I will only love you if you look a certain way as per my likes and never-mind your own. 

Which, we all know is somewhat true. However, in all enduring love that I've come across, the woman becomes the man's type and has a sort of shallow Hal syndrome going on and vice versa. This guy is only dating her and he's already making demands? Demands that are making her feel insecure. Insecurity inducing in the dating part of a relationship = run away!

I totally have an issue with my husband's shirts and the man has gained 40+ pounds, his hair is not normally how I would like it. Doesn't matter, I find him unquestionably sexually attractive regardless and there's no one else in the world I'd like to be with.


----------



## CH

Have your husband help you do it 

My wife likes to use my nose hair trimmer to get all the long hairs down and then she'll tweeze out the shape into a triangle. She tried the tape but my wife is a person who hates any kind of pain so tweezers worked best for her. It takes longer but hey it's her hair and body.

As a side not, the wife asked to me to help shave her once but my tongue kept getting in the way so I don't get to help anymore 

As for using Nair, some people are allergic to it, test out a little area 1st. A women screaming bloody murder because she put it all on prior to reading the directions about testing a small patch of skin 1st is not something you want happening to you.


----------



## Trenton

southern wife said:


> Ummmmmm lost? :wtf: It's not THAT big of an area. :scratchhead:


hehehe yeah, I know, just don't want to spend the time on it. I do it in the shower like once a month. I'm not actually very hairy to begin with and I'm rather sloppy and rushed. I don't see myself ever squatting on a toilet with nair on me for ten minutes.

Maybe since husband has never complained or requested, it's never been an issue? Dunno

Had the ladies at work tell me I should go bare via wax. Apparently they all do it. They said the sex would be better. Hey, I'm interested in that! 

So I shaved it all off to bare that evening to test it out and approached my husband all silky smooth. He was like...holy crap, you're bald. Asked him if he liked it better and he said he could care less. It didn't improve sex for me personally so I've no idea what they were on about. 

I was itchy for a few days afterwards and the stubble that followed made me want to barf. I hid from my husband during the initial grow back phase which prompted him to ask me to never do that again and I haven't, just a nice trim in the shower now and again.

I reported back my findings to my co-workers and they acted like I was on drugs...bikini bare sex IS SO AMAZING! They swear by it. I think they need to get off the pipe. Having a good partner who knows what he's doing and loves pleasing you is what I think makes sex SO AMAZING.


----------



## wiigirl

Cosmos said:


> Easy. Get him to shave it for you












That always scares me actually.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

wiigirl said:


> That always scares me actually....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I find it erotic!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat

Trenton said:


> Nah, he sounds like he cares more about her looks than he does her feelings and was passive aggressive in how he approached it.
> 
> Requesting something is fine but following it up with...it's your body...only to add that you can't cut your hair? It's like saying, I will only love you if you look a certain way as per my likes and never-mind your own.
> 
> Which, we all know is somewhat true. However, in all enduring love that I've come across, the woman becomes the man's type and has a sort of shallow Hal syndrome going on and vice versa. This guy is only dating her and he's already making demands? Demands that are making her feel insecure. Insecurity inducing in the dating part of a relationship = run away!


Lol it's totally not making me insecure. Not sure where that came from. 

He told me he'd never been with a woman who was completely and totally hair-free before. I asked him how he liked it and he said, "to be honest, it's a little weird. . . you could. . . maybe . . . do like a landing strip or something?" And then he laughingly said, "Just don't cut your hair!" 

Guess it was just a you-had-to-be-there kinda thing. I don't consider it any more disrespectful than a request to wear a certain type of lingerie or try a certain act.


----------



## Trenton

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Lol it's totally not making me insecure. Not sure where that came from.
> 
> He told me he'd never been with a woman who was completely and totally hair-free before. I asked him how he liked it and he said, "to be honest, it's a little weird. . . you could. . . maybe . . . do like a landing strip or something?" And then he laughingly said, "Just don't cut your hair!"
> 
> Guess it was just a you-had-to-be-there kinda thing. I don't consider it any more disrespectful than a request to wear a certain type of lingerie or try a certain act.


Sorry, must have read into your comment about him telling you it was your body but never to change your hair. Now that you give it to me like this, he seems considerate and appreciative of you.


----------



## srtjm

My wife said that her's prikles some when it starts to grow back. She said she doesn't mind because it remindes her of the Fun we had.:smthumbup:


----------

